# Mein Homestudio... ...funtzt glaube ich net... ;D



## acidwarrior (14. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir mal so überlegt ein Homestudio einzurichten.

Wenn ich mir das richtig vorgestellt habe, müsste der ganze Krempel in etwa nachher so aussehen...







... und dann auch funktionieren, wenn ich mich nicht irre! 

Sooo, wenn ich aber nun z.B. einen zweiten Synthesizer über MIDI steuern möchte, was muss ich dann tun oder kaufen?

Gibts da irgendwie so eine Art Verteiler? - Hab schon mal nach geguckt bin aber nicht fündig geworden... :-(

Ich warte schon auf Antworten. ^^


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. April 2004)

Nein , zwingend musst du nichts kaufen.
Allerdings bringt das gewisse Einschraenkungen mit sich:
Es kommt darauf an, was für Syntheis es sind ( was hast du denn ?)

Aber generell isses möglich,  mit einem Midiausgang am Rechner mehrere Geräte zu steuern.
Zauberwort  hierbei : "Midikanal"

Verkabelung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

MIDI:

Rechner ( Midi OUT)  -->>  Synth 1 (Midi IN) 

Synth 1 (Midi THRU ) -->>  Synth2 (Midi IN)

AUDIO:

beide synths auf mischer
mischer -> rechner (also nix neues)

Da nun beide Synthies am selben "Strang" hängen, muessen diese unterscheiden können , ob sie bei einem ankommenden Midi Befehl reagieren sollen, oder nicht:
Das machst du mittels der Midikanäle.
Mit  einer Midi OUT Buchse am Rechner hast du 16 Midikanäle zur Verfuegung:

Nun stellst du an den Synthies jeweils den Midikanal ein, auf dem das Gerät reagieren soll. z.B. synth 1 -> Kanal 1, Synth 2 -> Kanal 2 ( wie das genau geht steht im jeweiligen Benutzerhandbuch  des Synthies)

In der Sequenzersoftware ( Logic? Cubase? Sonar? sonstwas.. )
kannst du fuer verschiedene Spuren dann einen Midikanal auswaehlen, und somit explizit den synthie ansprechen, den du willst.

Das geht natuerlich nicht nur mit EINEM sondern (sofern der synthie das kann)  auch mit mehreren Kanälen. (Stichwort: Multitimbralität)

Wenn deine synthies multitimbral sind, koennen sie auf mehreren Midikanälen gleichzeitig horchen & unabhaengig gesteuert werden.
Dann waere in deinem Homestudio  sowas denkbar:

Synth 1: Horcht auf Midikanal 1-8
Synth 2: Horcht auf Midikanal 9-16

(oder wie auch immer dus aufteilen moechtest)

Dabei siehst du nun die Einschraenkung, die ich anfangs erwähnt habe:
MAximal 16 Kanäle ( Mit einem Midiinterface )
d.H. selbst wenn deine Synthies jeweils auf 16 oder mehr Kanälen empfangen koennen, muessen sie sich die 16 Kanäle deines Rechner Midiinterfaces teilen.
Solltest du das nicht wollen, DANN bleibt dir kaum was anderes übrig , als ein Midiinterface fuer den Rechner zu kaufen, was mehrere Ausgänge hat ( pro Ausgang 16 Kanäle) Und dann kannst du auch die volle Kapazität deiner Synthies gleichzeitig nutzen.

Noch zu erwähnen ist, dass so eine Midi THRU kette nicht bis ins unermessliche gesteigert werden kann/sollte.
Das Timing leidet merklich  wenn man 3-4 Geräte(oder mehr ) nach diesem Schema hintereinanderverkabelt. (Daten muessen ja durch alle Geraete  "durch" (Thru) )
Deswegen ist es sinnvoll WENN man es tut, Timingkritsche Sounds (Drumcomputer) am Anfang der Kette zu platzieren ( gleich nach dem rechner) , während unkritischere sachen (wie z.B. Flächensoundsynthies) besser am Ende anzustöpseln sind. Wenn ein Flaechensound sowieso eine höhere Attackzeit  hat, fallen ein paar Milisekunden Verzögerung durch die Midikette weniger ins Gewicht , als bei Drumsounds.

Noch Fragen? *g*

Gruß

Frank


----------



## acidwarrior (15. April 2004)

ich glaube ich bin dumm... da hätte ich vorher drauf kommen sollen ^^
danke aber noch mal!

mfg Kai


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (15. April 2004)

Hallo Kai,

Beiträge kann man wesentlich seriöser schreiben, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten. Formulierungen wie "funtzt glaube ich net... ;D" verstoßen gegen unsere Netiquette. Bitte halte Dich an diese, danke


----------

